# Clear Creek WW Park Restriction/Closure



## thegraywolf78 (Jun 9, 2010)

where is the cc whitewater park located?


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

thegraywolf78 said:


> where is the cc whitewater park located?


Golden


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

mvhyde said:


> One other thing of note. The left side of Stadium Hole (some are calling it the Juicer) is very sticky. If you're not a strong boater or weigh in on the light side, you will get a chundering in it.


 
which one is that? The upper main play hole by the parking lot?


----------

